# feeding raw meat



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I wanted to try feeding bean raw meat. What kind of meat can I feed raw to Bean? Beef, Turkey, chicken? What is the best and most nutritious option. And since bean is picky, what kind do hedgehogs tend to prefer. 

THANKS  :grin:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Are you planning to offer it just as a treat? You could try any of the three you mentioned, really. Beef tends to be higher in fat than the two poultry meats, so that may be something to keep in mind as a good or bad thing, depending on Bean's body shape. As far as nutrition, if it's just a treat, I wouldn't worry too much about it. But I know for dogs, red meat like beef is considered more nutritious than poultry.

Have you already checked out the sticky/threads on raw feeding? That might give you some more information & tips as well  - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23066-raw-home-cooked-diets.html


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

yepp just as a treat! Im definitely going to try turkey because its my absolute favorite and I always have some in the fridge. 

and no I haven't read that but I will right now!! thank you for your help :grin:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No problem!  Good luck and let us know what Bean thinks! I hope she likes it.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Just make sure you're not feeding any raw meat that you wouldn't eat yourself. Be safe, get everything from a butcher you trust.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

yes of course  I wouldn't want Bean to get sick. I will make sure to buy meat I absolutely trust


----------



## Chloieiturriaga (15 d ago)

sc2001 said:


> I wanted to try feeding bean raw meat. What kind of meat can I feed raw to Bean? Beef, Turkey, chicken? What is the best and most nutritious option. And since bean is picky, what kind do hedgehogs tend to prefer.
> 
> THANKS  😁


I would not recommend feeding a hedgehog raw meat, try cooked meats instead without use of any seasoning.


----------

